# Everglades Bass Slaying



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Baddass. What was the lure ya'll were killing them on?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! Just in the canals that run parallel to Alligator Alley? I'm not a freshwater fisherman, but I see bass boats in those canals every time I make the run to Chokoloskee.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Heck of a catch. Is that brackish water?


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn’t know the peacock bass were that far inland? Very nice.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

flynut said:


> Baddass. What was the lure ya'll were killing them on?


Zoom Super Flukes in a variety of colors...


----------



## Kevin Ramirez (Oct 5, 2017)

Hicatch said:


> Zoom Super Flukes in a variety of colors...


Zoom might as well change the name from fluke to bass crack! Watermelon seed was my go to in the glades..


----------

